# Half check collars - be careful!



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Just a word of warning to anyone who has a half check collar for their dogs.

They are NOT safe. We brought one for Luika when he was 5 months old and that snapped open. Thinking that was a complete fluke were purchased another, that also snapped open at the weekend, when Luika was walking on a fairly busy road. Luckily, he stayed by our side regardless, but it could have been disastrous.

I have informed Pets at Home, but since the majority of their collars are half checks, they are unlikely to take the matter further.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree....we bought a half check from pets at home too which snapped and then we bought another 2 from an another pet shop which just opened up themselves when the dog pulled a bit harder!

Now we only use half check collars without the plastic clip to shut the collar.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Natik said:


> I agree....we bought a half check from pets at home too which snapped and then we bought another 2 from an another pet shop which just opened up themselves when the dog pulled a bit harder!
> 
> Now we only use half check collars without the plastic clip to shut the collar.


Exactly what happend to us! I wonder how many more people have experienced this problem Nat


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Never bought an Anacol half choke from Pets At Home but I have seen them in the shop I used to work in, I too would be wary of the clip.

Have you seen these?
annrees: handmade padded leather dog collars

I am going to get one for my boy when I get saved up.
Emma x


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

mine have ann rees made to measure half /check,there lovely ,theve had them about 3 years and they still look smart


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Love the ann rees stuff I have a pair of waterproof chaps for walking the dogs they are ab fab just bought a pair for one of the girls as well - they sound expensive but the age old addage you only get what you pay for


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I used to use a half check collar on William but it was a leather one that went over his head not one that fastened.

At ringcraft last night a man had a young great dane not quite 6 months and as big as a donkey she had one of thoses sort of half check collars on. Personally I wouldn't feel safe with a dog that size with one of the ones with the plastic fasteners


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah we had a pets at home half check for the rottie we looked after and it snapped open.
the 1st half choke i ever had was a pink adjustable one without a clip. its old an manky now tho  i dont use the ones with clips any more


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> Love the ann rees stuff I have a pair of waterproof chaps for walking the dogs they are ab fab just bought a pair for one of the girls as well - they sound expensive but the age old addage you only get what you pay for


I will have to check this ann rees website out, since Luika is wearing a choke chain at the moment, and I dont like them at all


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd avoid any collar with a plastic clip, too. I did use a leather half-check that adjusted with a buckle for a previous dog. that was Ancol, I believe , but certainly never let me down. About a year ago I purchased one of the red "pleather" bone design collar and lead sets from pets at home. The quality of the lead was awful, the spring in the fastening clip was really weak and would sometimes open and the dog would be trotting by my side off the lead without me realising. The collar didn't fair much better and within a couple of months had lost a lot of the surface finish and the strap behind the buckle had snapped. They swapped it for me but the next lead and collar were just as poor. I don't rate the quality of their stuff,e specially for big dogs. I'm using a Hamish Mcbeth collars and Ancol lead now. No prolems with those.


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

So far Chance has been through two half check collars with plastic clips. The first broke altogether and the second pulled open with very little force.

She now has a leather collar with a normal buckle which is much more secure and although more expensive, worth every penny for piece of mind.


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

I used to secure the plastic clip part with a cable tie but it rather defeated the purpose of being able to take it on and off lol once it got old and shabby I replaced all their half-checks with leather adjustable buckle ones and I love them! Had mine made from a man on ebay and they are good english bridle leather and brass chain & buckle.. think I only paid £14 for the largest one that the German shepherd wears.


----------

